# VIDEO: Benelli M4 Shotgun Modifications



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

What kinds of things have you done to improve/upgrade and modify your shotguns?

Here's a video of modifications I made to my Benelli M4:

*LINK TO VIDEO*


----------

